# Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?



## Ampeldruecker (25. Januar 2010)

*Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

So, ich hätte da mal ne Frage , habe vor meinen P4 zu benchen und zwar mit einem Boxed Pot , geht das mit Eiswürfeln , oder ist das Eis zu schnell weg? Absaugen könnte ich schon, also das Eis muss mindestens 1-2min reichen. Funzt das oder nicht, wer möchte bekommt auch noch ein Bild von meinem "Pot" 

PS: Ist natürlich nur so aus Fun


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Wie hoch ist denn der Pot ? Ist das nur die kleine Kupfer-schale vom 
Boxed oder hast du die verlängert ?

Das sollte möglich sein, aber nur wenn du das Wasser nicht zu hoch machst,
und ordentlich nachfüllst. Am besten wärs, wenn 

Ich persönlich würde mir ein wenig Dice besorgen, das kostet auch nicht
die Welt, dann geht der Prozzi auch n bissel weiter


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/51819-extreme-versuch-benchen-mit-eis.html

MIt normalem Pot gehts, aber Boxed-Pot... ka


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Ja also das Ding ist natürlich verlängert  Bild kommt gleich


----------



## OC-Junk (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Haha mal sehn ob der fast wie mein Boxed Pot aussieht


----------



## KvD (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

imho völliger blödsinn

bringt nichts.

dann lieber die radis von der wakü draussen im teich versenken, wird kälter sein....


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Ist ja denk ich mal auch nicht ernsthaft...


> PS: Ist natürlich nur so aus Fun


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*



> imho völliger blödsinn
> 
> bringt nichts.
> 
> dann lieber die radis von der wakü draussen im teich versenken, wird kälter sein....



Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, dieses Forum heißt PCGH-*Extreme*,
hier wird alles probiert 

Obwohl der letzte Teil deines Posts mich auf ne Idee bringt


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

So, hier kommt auch euer Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Planänderung, ein alter Athlon XP 2900+ wird misshandelt, jetzt ist nur die Frage wie ich den "Pot" da drauf bekomme? Hat hier vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung? (Halterung, ist die drei Nasenhalterung )


----------



## Topas93 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Hm mit der wakü kann man den radi in halb getautem schnee legen womit man die cpu gerne gen 0 grad bring xD
Hab ich mal versucht^^.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Ne Schüssel mit Eis reicht auch, dafür musst du noch nichtmal raus.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Naja, ich habe aber keine WaKü ausser ner H50


----------



## anselm (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

So etwas ähnliches hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch ausprobiert. 
Hatte aber noch eine kleine Wasserpumpe und einen Wasserkühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Rekord waren bei 2°C kaltem Wasser und einem Athlon 700 MHz 9°C CPU - Temperatur


----------



## Ampeldruecker (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Interessant, mit Pot oder mit Wakü?


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Tauchpumpe im Eiswasser, oder ? Wie kalt wurde die CPU ?


----------



## Topas93 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Sowas wollte ich auch versuchen aber da war meine angst vor verunreinigungen zu groß. Also hab ich den radi genommen und in halbetautem schne gelegt das schon ziehmlih schwer war also viel masse hatte^^. Und hab mir den kleine vorteil des wasseres zu nutze gemacht das es ungeheuerviel energie braucht um flüssig zu werden  naja
mit diesem prinzip müsste es sogar besser als bei anselm funzen


----------



## anselm (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Tauchpumpe im Eiswasser, oder ? Wie kalt wurde die CPU ?



Ich bench gerade alte Athlons dewegen kann ich das jetzt nur zu denen sagen. Mein Athlon 700 MHz wurde so bei 2,05v und 1015 MHz ca. 15°C warm.
Ich schätze aber das ich mit einem besseren CPU-Kühler noch mehr hinbekommen würde. Der ist leider nicht der beste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte das auch mal mit einem Alukühler, der durchbohrt war, ausprobiert, hat aber nicht so gut geklappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Ich habe das ganze mal mit Trockeneis notbedürftig gemacht, weil mein Athlon damals seinen ColdBug bereits bei -5 Grad glaube ich hatte.

Siehe hier:

*Teures Wochenende mit Trockeneis*

*Nicht vom Titel ablenken lassen!*


----------



## speddy411 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

So eine ähnliche Aktion habe ich auch mal probiert.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/75421-speddy-s-eiswuerfel.html

Ob das bei neueren CPUs auch so gut läuft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

naja ich hab nen anderes Prob mein Pot ist undicht  ich glaubt, ich haue einfach nen Groß Clockner drauf, mit zwei 120mm Xigmateks :teufel:


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

mal so als Tip ....in der Apo. gibt es Vereisungsspray.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Aber wie bekom,me ich den GC fest?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Armaflex um die Cpu ...und das Eisspray direkt auf die cpu sprühen ....aber keine Ahnung ob das funzt.

Versuchskaninchen vor


----------



## Ampeldruecker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

und wie bekomme ich den Groß Clockner jetzt fest?


----------



## Topas93 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Hm könnte man nicht mal alles fest machen und das ganze board in ln2 tauchen^^? inkl graka und allem drum und dran^^?


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Nicht alle Bauteile auf dem Board vertragen diese Temperatur


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Da wäre es ja noch Sinvoller sich bei -5° draussen hinzusetzten und dann zu benchen ?!



Mfg


----------



## -NTB- (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> und wie bekomme ich den Groß Clockner jetzt fest?




sekundenkleber


----------



## anselm (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*



Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Da wäre es ja noch Sinvoller sich bei -5° draussen hinzusetzten und dann zu benchen ?!



Hab ich auch schon mal ausprobiert. Wenn man einen guten Luftkühler hat kann das echt gut sein.
Es sollte aber schon unter 0°C haben, sonst lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.

Vieleicht probiere ich irgentwann mal eine Wasser-eis-kühlung + draußen bei 
Minusgraden.


----------



## kmf (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Genügend Salz rein, damit das Eis schmilzt. Dabei wird dem Wasser-Eisgemisch viel Wärme entzogen, und dadurch wird es kontuinierlich immer kälter. Temperaturen von -15° sind so locker zu erreichen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

ok ...wenn ihr was lustiges probieren wollt dann leiht euch in der nächsten Brauerei einen Bierdurchlaufkühler.

Unsere aus der Brauerei schaffen konstante 3°. 
Einfach statt Bier die Wakü durch den Kühler laufen lassen .

Oder bier durch die Wakü


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Und denk wenn du das machst auch an ein Ablassventil... 1. wegen dem Druck der bei der Zersetzung von Kohlensäure im Bier bei Wärme aufgrund des Entstehens von CO2 vorhanden sein wird (unwichtig) und 2. damit du dir nebenbei auch was abzapfen kannst (wichtig!). Ich empfehle einen großen AGB 

Damit nicht nur dummes Offtopic-Zeugs von mir kommt:
Hab mal unter kalter Luft probiert was so geht (nur Fenster eine Stunde auf): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=962075 -> so lala


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Unvergorenes Weizen hat kein Co2 .....damit habe ich es gemacht


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Das nenn ich mal eXtrem  
Was man nicht alles so für Hwbot tut


----------



## anselm (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ok ...wenn ihr was lustiges probieren wollt dann leiht euch in der nächsten Brauerei einen Bierdurchlaufkühler.
> 
> Unsere aus der Brauerei schaffen konstante 3°.
> Einfach statt Bier die Wakü durch den Kühler laufen lassen .
> ...



Was für eine krasse Idee. 
Ich schätze aber mal dass das reinigen ziemlich lange dauern wird. 
Bei mir dauert das Reinigen vom Becken und der Wasserkühlung oft schon eine halbe Stunde. Im Eis sind oft Verunreinigungen enthalten, die sich dann überall festsetzten.


----------



## CoNtAcT (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benchen mit Eiswürfeln?*

Die Idee ist ja auch nicht verkehrt! Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------

